# My ATI Remote Wonder 500002360 doesn't work [solved]

## flysideways

I think I have tried most if not all of the available posted suggestions and am having no luck. When following the wiki I get nothing from it but

```
tv ~ # dmesg

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.4

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 0

lirc_atiusb[2]: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb3:2

usb_unlink_urb() is deprecated for synchronous unlinks.  Use usb_kill_urb() instead.

Badness in usb_unlink_urb at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:461

Call Trace:<ffffffff80358b16>{usb_unlink_urb+86} <ffffffff884a6213>{:lirc_atiusb:send_packet+531}

       <ffffffff8012f890>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff80359725>{usb_string_sub+53}

       <ffffffff8012f890>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff803599ad>{usb_string+429}

       <ffffffff884a6e72>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_probe+1842}

       <ffffffff80352b17>{usb_probe_interface+103} <ffffffff802fb7bd>{driver_probe_device+77}

       <ffffffff802fb8db>{driver_attach+75} <ffffffff802fbcc8>{bus_add_driver+152}

       <ffffffff80352c6a>{usb_register+90} <ffffffff884aa05b>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_init+91}

       <ffffffff8014b9e3>{sys_init_module+5923} <ffffffff884aa000>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_init+0}

       <ffffffff80163c5b>{do_munmap+491} <ffffffff8010e6f6>{system_call+126}

usb_unlink_urb() is deprecated for synchronous unlinks.  Use usb_kill_urb() instead.

Badness in usb_unlink_urb at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:461

Call Trace:<ffffffff80358b16>{usb_unlink_urb+86} <ffffffff884a6213>{:lirc_atiusb:send_packet+531}

       <ffffffff8012f890>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff80359725>{usb_string_sub+53}

       <ffffffff8012f890>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff803599ad>{usb_string+429}

       <ffffffff884a6e86>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_probe+1862}

       <ffffffff80352b17>{usb_probe_interface+103} <ffffffff802fb7bd>{driver_probe_device+77}

       <ffffffff802fb8db>{driver_attach+75} <ffffffff802fbcc8>{bus_add_driver+152}

       <ffffffff80352c6a>{usb_register+90} <ffffffff884aa05b>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_init+91}

       <ffffffff8014b9e3>{sys_init_module+5923} <ffffffff884aa000>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_init+0}

       <ffffffff80163c5b>{do_munmap+491} <ffffffff8010e6f6>{system_call+126}

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

```

 then

```
tv ~ # rmmod lirc_atiusb

tv ~ # rmmod lirc_dev

tv ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4847696  18

tv ~ # dmesg

usbcore: deregistering driver lirc_atiusb

usb_unlink_urb() is deprecated for synchronous unlinks.  Use usb_kill_urb() instead.

Badness in usb_unlink_urb at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:461

Call Trace:<ffffffff80358b16>{usb_unlink_urb+86} <ffffffff884a6f38>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_disconnect+136}

       <ffffffff80352ba2>{usb_unbind_interface+82} <ffffffff802fb99f>{device_release_driver+111}

       <ffffffff802fbe19>{bus_remove_driver+153} <ffffffff802fc24d>{driver_unregister+13}

       <ffffffff80352cee>{usb_deregister+46} <ffffffff8014a007>{sys_delete_module+487}

       <ffffffff8016444a>{sys_munmap+90} <ffffffff8010e6f6>{system_call+126}

usb_unlink_urb() is deprecated for synchronous unlinks.  Use usb_kill_urb() instead.

Badness in usb_unlink_urb at drivers/usb/core/urb.c:461

Call Trace:<ffffffff80358b16>{usb_unlink_urb+86} <ffffffff884a6f41>{:lirc_atiusb:usb_remote_disconnect+145}

       <ffffffff80352ba2>{usb_unbind_interface+82} <ffffffff802fb99f>{device_release_driver+111}

       <ffffffff802fbe19>{bus_remove_driver+153} <ffffffff802fc24d>{driver_unregister+13}

       <ffffffff80352cee>{usb_deregister+46} <ffffffff8014a007>{sys_delete_module+487}

       <ffffffff8016444a>{sys_munmap+90} <ffffffff8010e6f6>{system_call+126}

lirc_atiusb[2]: usb remote disconnected

```

If I go against the advice of the wiki for my particular model number and modprobe ati_remoteI get 

```
ati_remote 3-2:1.0: Input registered: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb-0000:00:02.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver ati_remote

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Weird data, len=1 ff 00 00 00 00 00 ...

```

 then modprobe lirc_atiusb does 

```
tv ~ # dmesg

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.4

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

```

At that point I do get some output from th remote but only on a few buttons. The numbers, letters and up, down, right and left arrows nothing else. I have no /dev/lirc but rather am getting input at /dev/input/mouse1. Arg! Using cat /dev/input/mouse1 I get responses from more keys than are otherwise working But still not all. I have tried 

```
mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0
```

from the wiki but then i just get 

```
tv ~ # cat /dev/lirc

cat: /dev/lirc: No such device

```

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Oh, almost forgot. Originally I just put ATI/X10 in the kernel, not as a module and I got the same input responses as I am getting with the three modules loaded.Last edited by flysideways on Mon Dec 19, 2005 9:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fserafin

i had a simular problem with my mce pvr 150 remote

i did this

```

 cat /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

#LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

```

then my device was /dev/lirc/0

so cat /dev/lirc/0

and you should get garbitch ( you hope )

----------

## Minos

Here's what I did to use LIRC with that remote:

Re-emerge lirc with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=devinput".

Add this rule to udev:

```
KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{manufacturer}="X10 Wireless Technology Inc", SYSFS{product}="USB Receiver", NAME="input/ati_remote", MODE="0644"
```

I put it in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-ati_remote.rules

Download http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/linux-input-layer-lircd.conf to /etc/lircd.conf

In /etc/conf.d/lircd, add 

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/input/ati_remote"
```

Load the ati_remote kernel module, but not lirc_atiusb.

----------

## flysideways

Minos,

Thanks, I'll give that a try when I get a chance to play with that computer later, probably much later.

FS

----------

## flysideways

OK, re-rtfm.   :Embarassed:  I am now getting the expected signals in irw. I had originally compiled the ati_remote driver into the kernel, not as a module. With this configuration, I had run the mknod suggested in the wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LIRC#Ati_remote_control_.28atiusb.29 but had not realized that the remote that I had purchased by itself was indeed the excepted one. After I recompiled the kernel I failed to rm the earlier created node. After doing rm /dev/lirc, the instructions in the wiki worked as advertised.

----------

